

Gangsta Lorem Ipsum - enduser
http://www.lorizzle.nl/

======
someone_here
Why bother clicking a button? The contents of this site are literally pasted
below:

    
    
        Lorizzle ipsum dolizzle get down get down get down get down, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Ma nizzle dope velit, black volutpat, suscipit pimpin', check out this vizzle, stuff. Pellentesque eget tortor. erizzle. Sheezy at dolor dapibizzle turpizzle tempus bling bling. Mauris pellentesque nibh et turpizzle. Shizzlin dizzle in fo shizzle my nizzle. Black gangsta mah nizzle nisi. In hac habitasse uhuh ... yih! break yo neck, yall. yo mamma. tellus its fo rizzle, pretium yippiyo, ma nizzle ac, eleifend vitae, nunc. Away suscipit. Integer check out this gizzle sizzle purus.
    
        Etizzle break yo neck, yall fo shizzle ut nisl. Bling bling quizzle pizzle. Maecenas sheezy, ipsum malesuada malesuada scelerisque, shut the shizzle up purizzle away felis, et yo mamma metus own yo' izzle crunk. Vivamizzle ullamcorper, break it down izzle varius congue, nibh nunc ultricizzle turpis, izzle break yo neck, yall leo elit yippiyo shizznit. Maurizzle aliquet, orci vel volutpat fo shizzle, sem augue luctizzle nisi, yo boofron pimpin' for sure izzle nisl. Nullizzle a sheezy fo shizzle orci eleifend izzle. Dizzle nizzle away. Curabitur nizzle velizzle things pede uhuh ... yih! facilisizzle. Maecenas sapien nulla, iaculizzle vel, molestie shit, egestas a, erizzle. Shiz vitae gangsta quizzle shut the shizzle up bibendum . Nizzle check it out pot. Aliquizzle erat fo shizzle. Nunc break yo neck, yall leo izzle daahng dawg pretizzle funky fresh. Boom shackalack nec lacus for sure dui condimentum ultricies. Ut nisl. Fizzle izzle urna. Integizzle bow wow wow ipsizzle break yo neck, yall mi. Donec at turpizzle.
    
        Curabitizzle pot dizzle yo mamma daahng dawg aliquam mammasay mammasa mamma oo sa. Shit potenti. Daahng dawg odio. Vivamus neque. For sure mofo. Crizzle mauris fo shizzle mah nizzle fo rizzle, mah home g-dizzle, interdizzle fo, feugizzle stuff amizzle, malesuada izzle, rizzle. Pellentesque gravida. Vestibulizzle sheezy mi, volutpizzle yo, sagittis sed, adipiscing sempizzle, fo shizzle. Crizzle phat ipsizzle. Things volutpizzle felizzle vizzle funky fresh. Cool quis justo pimpin' purizzle sodales ornare. Sed venenatizzle justo boofron lacus. Nunc urna. Suspendisse venenatis placerizzle lacus. Rizzle fo shizzle ante. Mammasay mammasa mamma oo sa pharetra, leo eu dapibus hendrerit, own yo' felizzle elementum sizzle, izzle aliquizzle dizzle felis luctus . Nizzle a i saw beyonces tizzles and my pizzle went crizzle. Class taciti sociosqu yippiyo litora torquent per conubia things, pizzle inceptos hymenaeos. Aliquam interdum, neque phat doggy that's the shizzle, go to hizzle orci viverra leo, crackalackin sempizzle that's the shizzle black izzle sem.
    
        Pimpin' facilisi. Crazy crazy doggy dizzle. Own yo' vulputate arcu bling bling mauris. Cras boom shackalack odio own yo' ipsizzle. Izzle adipiscing nibh vel check it out. Cras the bizzle, mi fo shizzle mah nizzle fo rizzle, mah home g-dizzle pot tincidunt, dolizzle sizzle nizzle ass, fo shizzle mah nizzle fo rizzle, mah home g-dizzle placerizzle quizzle its fo rizzle egizzle mi. Etizzle i saw beyonces tizzles and my pizzle went crizzle, lectizzle et aliquet fo shizzle, tellizzle dawg lacinia orci, a sagittis nulla mi at yippiyo. Suspendisse check out this nizzle away. In mofo aliquizzle dolor. Praesent leo enim, tempor nizzle, funky fresh nizzle, break it down gangsta, sizzle. Mauris shit massa quis risizzle blandizzle dictizzle. Fo shizzle ullamcorpizzle turpis at i'm in the shizzle tincidunt yippiyo. Bling bling quis fo. Maecenizzle lacinia. Get down get down fermentizzle my shizz enim. The bizzle mi. Crackalackin i saw beyonces tizzles and my pizzle went crizzle dolor sit sure, consectetizzle shiz elizzle. Maurizzle urna arcu, convallizzle eget, sagittizzle da bomb, pharetra eu, shizznit. Yippiyo ipsizzle things sit things, doggy adipiscing elizzle.
    
        Integer non owned. Phasellus semper, fizzle eu vehicula congue, velit bow wow wow convallizzle quam, vizzle gizzle sapizzle dang vizzle nulla. Vivamizzle vestibulum that's the shizzle. Bizzle rhoncus gizzle gizzle. Pizzle uhuh ... yih! ornare leo. Vestibulum urna quizzle, pizzle a, lacinia mah nizzle, rizzle izzle, urna. Vivamizzle eleifend euismod boofron. Gizzle shizzle my nizzle crocodizzle fo shizzle my nizzle shizznit. Rizzle izzle tortizzle sheezy erizzle ultricizzle pulvinar. Morbi mollizzle dope erizzle. Nam tellivizzle, pizzle a away sollicitudizzle, yo mamma i'm in the shizzle aliquet urna, the bizzle elementizzle velizzle purus izzle velizzle. Suspendisse tristique enizzle quis uhuh ... yih!. Sizzle break it down ligula et dui shizzle my nizzle crocodizzle fo shizzle. Funky fresh izzle lorizzle. Nizzle velizzle. Suspendisse uhuh ... yih! get down get down.
    
        Aliquam ultricizzle, boofron et go to hizzle posuere, nibh quam tempus diam, crazy mollis pizzle fo shizzle pellentesque est. Sure placerizzle, libero elementum own yo' break yo neck, yall, you son of a bizzle maurizzle yo shit, ut vehicula nisl velit sed shit. Boofron nulla dawg, imperdizzle own yo', malesuada volutpat, for sure crazy, pede. Crackalackin urna. Curabitur rizzle, nizzle quis cursus own yo', felis augue cool dui, egizzle bibendizzle break it down ipsizzle the bizzle erizzle. Donec lectus. Nizzle sizzle ass i'm in the shizzle pimpin' i saw beyonces tizzles and my pizzle went crizzle doggy. Integizzle , crackalackin vel auctor sollicitudin, pede ghetto sempizzle sizzle, go to hizzle bow wow wow laoreet mi felizzle mammasay mammasa mamma oo sa shizzlin dizzle. Cras fizzle orci. In hizzle habitasse bling bling dictumst. Check it out da bomb da bomb, faucibizzle izzle, fizzle sure, congue ac, quam. Hizzle tellizzle mofo, molestie vel, ultricizzle quizzle, euismizzle non, leo. Duis izzle magna hizzle fo shizzle pulvinizzle go to hizzle. Bizzle fo shizzle mah nizzle fo rizzle, mah home g-dizzle dolizzle rizzle amizzle, consectetizzle bow wow wow shit.
         
        Door: Jeroen & Gerard

~~~
loupgarou21
It generates a different version every time you click the button.

------
eof
This is better than the 'regular' lorum ipsum site if only because you don't
have to enter how many paragraphs you want.

I wish it was a bit more gangsta and a bit less ipsum, though.

